# is his eye okay or I have a reason to be worried?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi.
I have a calico telescope eyes and I noticed that one of his eyes is bigger than the other one and I don't know if this is normal.
he lives in a 75 gallon with:
1 pearl scales calico goldfish
1 bubble eyes goldfish
1 black moor 
1 oranda and one bristlenose pleco 
all my water parameters are in check and water always on a steady 72 degrees.
I know you might say I am overstocked but I have 2 emperor 400 filters running and I researched a lot before adding the pleco.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

It looks like popeye.


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

... He looks like a goldfish he defiantly has popeye


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

I do believe that some of these fish end up with one eye large than the other.
It's a mutation and therefore kind of random.
I'd watch it and see if it gets any worse.

I will also note that your tank temp is low for a BN Pleco, they definitely prefer it closer to 80 than 72.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

DatBetta said:


> ... He looks like a goldfish he defiantly has popeye


That's because he is a goldfish lol.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

It seems weird that only one of his eye looks like that and the other fish are fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I'm no where near expert in Goldfish but I do recall seeing a few fish like this. You could take him out and do a low dosage of Epsom salt to see if it will reduce some swelling if it is indeed something related to Pop-eye. I would start with 1 tsp/gal first and leave him in it for a day or two to see if it helps to reduce it. Take pictures along the way so you can track the progress if there are any


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> It seems weird that only one of his eye looks like that and the other fish are fine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those kinds of goldfish can easily injure their eyes. Unilateral popeye is often such a result. bi-lateral and multi fish symptoms are usually a result of water quality. Of course there are always exceptions. But as was said, some of those goldfish will have one eye bigger than the other naturally. It can be tough to determine when a bug-eyed fish has an eye infection.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm going with either an injury or a genetic mutation. Often culls are sold to pet stores instead of being euthanized. Many times these culls show inferior genetics, one of those being uneven eyes. If the fish begins showing signs of illness such as lethargy and unwillingness to eat, that's when you should step in with treatment. 

As to the overstocked issue, I don't believe you are. Four goldfish in a 75 gal is a great stocking level in my opinion.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> I'm going with either an injury or a genetic mutation. Often culls are sold to pet stores instead of being euthanized. Many times these culls show inferior genetics, one of those being uneven eyes. If the fish begins showing signs of illness such as lethargy and unwillingness to eat, that's when you should step in with treatment.
> 
> As to the overstocked issue, I don't believe you are. Four goldfish in a 75 gal is a great stocking level in my opinion.


5 actually plus the bristlenose pleco but those don't grow more than 5 inches
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Five in a 75gal is still acceptable. There is a difference between heavy stocking and overstocking.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I was going with injury but I wasn't sure. All other fish seem fine and eating like pigs, so like you said I'll wait before I start treating him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poleren (Jan 24, 2014)

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Hi.
> I have a calico telescope eyes and I noticed that one of his eyes is bigger than the other one and I don't know if this is normal.
> he lives in a 75 gallon with:
> 1 pearl scales calico goldfish
> ...


Definitely, pop eye.


----------

